# SPS Wissen vertiefen (ILS Lehrgang oder SPS-Techniker?)



## mrmaggi (9 März 2011)

Hallo,

Habe meine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker erfolgreich bestanden und möchte mich nun gerne in SPS-Technik spezialisieren. Leider ist dies in meiner Firma nur begrenzt möglich. Als Instandhalter (Zurzeit Jungfacharbeiter) habe ich hin und wieder auch mit SPS-Fehlersuche etc. zutun. Deswegen finden auch hin und wieder SPS-Grundlehrgänge statt (Zurzeit leider nicht^^) und einen 14tägigen Grundkurs habe ich bereits in der Ausbildung absolviert. Dieser war meiner Meinung auch Qualitativ! Außerdem befasse ich mich privat auch ein wenig mit dem Thema (u.a. S5) und für mein Abschlussprojekt habe ich natürlich S7 programmiert.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie ich mich am besten weiterbilde?!

Zunächst: SPS-Techniker möchte ich auf jeden Fall machen. Wenns klappt über Bildungsurlaub. <= http://www.bildungsurlaub.de/semina...it-der-simatic-s7-nach-zveivdma_11-1-553.html
Sinnvoll??

Wie siehts mit dem SPS bzw. Elektrische Steuerungs- und Regelungstechnik Lehrgang von ILS aus <= http://www.ils.de/elektrische-steuerungs-regelungstechnik.php?? Praxis kann ich mir dann in der Firma holen. Mir geht´s vorallem um das Zertifikat. Sind diese Lehrgänge besser als Standardgrundlehrgänge sodass sich selber bezahlen lohnt, oder sind die identisch und eher für Quereinsteiger gedacht? Laut ILS unterstützt meine Firma auch finanziell diese Lehrgänge für mich.

Die anderen Beiträge zu den ILS-SPS Lehrgänge habe ich mir natürlich schon durchgelesen, aber für mich keine Antwort gefunden. Werde morgen auch mal bei der Arbeit nachfragen und bei ILS anrufen. 

Dennoch würde ich gerne auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen und bitte um Eure Unterstützung, Tipps und Empfehlungen!

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Hallo, zunächst mal ein Link zu einem Thema, welches ähnlich gelagert war.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41876

Ich selbst kenne mich mit der Industriemeisterausbildung Mechatronik in Abendschule aus.
Aber ich glaube, das ist nicht das, was Du möchtest.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2011)

mrmaggi schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem SPS bzw. Elektrische Steuerungs- und Regelungstechnik Lehrgang von ILS aus <= http://www.ils.de/elektrische-steuerungs-regelungstechnik.php?? Praxis kann ich mir dann in der Firma holen. Mir geht´s vorallem um das Zertifikat. Sind diese Lehrgänge besser als Standardgrundlehrgänge ...



Hallo,

wenn Dir das Zertifikat so wichtig ist, dann würde ich etwas 
mit anerkanntem Abschluss machen.

Solche institutseigene Zertifikate sind teilweise das Papier 
nicht wert, auf das sie gedruckt sind.


----------



## MSB (9 März 2011)

Also, wenn ich heute nochmal in deiner Situation und vor allem Alter wäre,
dann würde ich sofort und ohne zu zögern eine wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Weiterbildung machen,
und da gehören solche Klo-Papier Zertifikate ala SPS-Techniker sicher nicht dazu...

Vorschlagen würde ich dir den Staatlich geprüften Techniker, oder im Idealfall den Dipl-Ing / Bachelor,
wenn du dir das irgendwie leisten kannst, und du das leisten kannst ...

P.S. Wenn es dir wirklich nur um eine tapezierte Wand geht, dann solltest du mal Kontakt mit "maxi" aufnehmen,
der kennt sich mit Scheinchen besten aus *ROFL*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mrmaggi (9 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Dir das Zertifikat so wichtig ist, dann würde ich etwas
> mit anerkanntem Abschluss machen.
> ...



Sprich den "normalen" Techniker?? Bringt der SPS-Techniker mich weiter? Vermutlich mehr als die ILS-Lehrgänge.

Danke


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2011)

*ILS, verdammt teures Klopapier ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Dir das Zertifikat so wichtig ist, dann würde ich etwas mit anerkanntem Abschluss machen.
> 
> Solche institutseigene Zertifikate sind teilweise das Papier
> nicht wert, auf das sie gedruckt sind.



Damit ist schon alles gesagt, da kann ich dem Gerhard nur ein volles *ACK* rüberwerfen. Diese institutseigenen Zertifikate haben den Wert einer bedruckten Rolle Klopapier, kosten aber einige tausend Euro.

Ich kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, einen allgemein anerkannten Abschluß zu erlangen, alles andere ist Zeit- und Geldverschwendung ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2011)

*....*

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wenn es dir wirklich nur um eine tapezierte Wand geht, dann solltest du mal Kontakt mit "maxi" aufnehmen,
> der kennt sich mit Scheinchen besten aus



Der maxi hat nach neuesten Gerüchten noch ein paar Zimmer angemietet, um alle Zertifikate endlich an die Wand zu hängen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mrmaggi (9 März 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe noch ganz viel Platz im Zimmer . Ne dann werde ich zumindestens kein eigenes Geld investieren. Probier ich den SPS-Techniker in 3 Jahren mit Bildungsurlaub zu machen  und überlege mir das mit dem Techniker/Studium^^ 

Danke das IHR mir meine MOTIVATION fast komplett zerstört habt ^^

Vielleicht sagt ja auch noch einer was positives^^

Gruß


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2011)

*Aber hallo ...*

Hallo,



			
				mrmaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das IHR mir MEINE Motivation fast auf 0 zerstört habt



Stop, wir wollten Dich nicht demotivieren. Es geht hier eher darum, Dir den richtigen Weg aufzuzeigen. Also falsch ist es auf jeden Fall, viel eigenes Geld für recht zweifelhafte Zertifikate auszugeben. Wenn Du mit diesen recht teuer erworbenen Lappen in einer Personalabteilung auftauchst, wirst Du nur eine freundliche (also mit einem freundlichen Grinsen ) Verabschiedung mit den besten Wünschen für Deine weitere Zukunft erhalten. 

Versuche einfach, einen allgemein anerkannten Abschluß (egal wie, Abendschule, Technikerschule, Studium etc.) zu erlangen. 

Das ist natürlich wesentlich schwieriger als so ein Klopapier-Zertifikat zu bekommen (das bekommt jeder Trottel, der die Fernstudiumgebühren bezahlen kann (naja, der KTG hat natürlich wesentlich mehr an die Uni Bayreuth gespendet )). 

Aber mit dem Klopapier-Zertifikat kannst Du in Deiner weiteren beruflichen Laufbahn nichts anfangen, es ist nutzlos. Also mach Techniker, Bachelor oder sonstwas, kämpf Dich da durch. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, okay, dann bist Du sowieso im falschen Beruf ...

Und wenn Du von gar nichts eine Ahnung hast, dann werde einfach Politiker *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2011)

*Du musst aktiv werden und nicht auf andere warten*

Hallo,



			
				mrmaggi schrieb:
			
		

> mich nun gerne in SPS-Technik spezialisieren. Leider ist dies in meiner Firma nur begrenzt möglich.





			
				mrmaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Laut ILS unterstützt meine Firma auch finanziell diese Lehrgänge für mich.



Ich möchte das nicht weiter kommentieren, aber auf die Aussage von ILS würde ich mich da nicht wirklich verlassen, oder ?

Auch wenn Du der Ansicht bist, das eine Weiterbildung bei Deinem bisherigen Arbeitgeber nicht oder nur begrenzt möglich ist, spreche trotzdem Deinen Vorgesetzten auf diese Möglichkeiten an. 

Und wenn der wirklich sowas nicht unterstützen will, dann suche Dir vielleicht auch einen anderen Arbeitgeber (okay, ich weiss auch, das sowas nicht so einfach ist).

Aber Du musst die Initiative ergreifen, andere erledigen sowas meist nicht für Dich.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mrmaggi (10 März 2011)

Soo, darf jetzt demnächst nochmal an einem Firmeninternen SPS-Lehrgang teilnehmen, der diesmal etwas umfangreicher ausfallen soll (Analog und BUS). Ist ja schon einmal ein kleiner Anfang. 

Läuft dann wohl irgendwann wenigstens auf den Techniker (Mechatronik o. Elektrik) hinaus.

Danke für eure Posts und von mir aus kann das Thema geschlossen werden^^

Gruß


----------

